# The Open Class Pocket Predator Contest



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Many have wondered... Are wrist braced slingshots really that much more accurate? can a simple slingshot, a pocket sized model like I make and sell, shoot as well or as accurately as a technologically advanced sling"rifle" or sling"crossbow"?

With a slingrifle you get the advantage of being able to shoulder brace the device for additional stability... a triggering mechanism for consistent release... and with the addition of sight system like a red dot scope or laser you can theoretically hit the same spot over and over and over again... and with a wristbraced slingshot you can aim with no strain so stability is paramount.

Top Prize will be $150... 2nd prize will be drawn randomly from all entry videos and will be $50.
You may enter as many times as you wish and every entry increases your chances of winning the randomly chosen 2nd prize.

This is an International open class slingshot tournament where the only limitations are:
1) you must be standing when you shoot
2) the device must be held when fired
3) weapon has no contact with the ground or other support structure when firing (no benchresting, no support other than your own body)
4) weapon must fire ball ammo of .50 caliber or smaller.
5) rubber must be the primary propulsion force... it can't initiate an air piston or similar using expanding gas as the propellent, the rubber must be attached to a pouch or string of some sort that is pushing/pulling the projectile
6) no magnified (telescopic) sights like a scope are allowed, but lasers, red dots and open sights are allowed.

Standard tournament rules apply otherwise.
A barrier of some sort set at a minimum of 33' from the target.
A way to prove the distance.
You must stand behind the barrier.
You must shoot 15 shots, the person who hits the most 1" dots out of the 15 shown wins.
Ammo should be .50 cal and smaller, to big and the paper is punched to much to tell anything.
Everything must be a continuous video shot, no pauses or stops, unedited and in frame.
Contest ends October 8, 2011 at 6 pm Central Standard Time.

The ONLY targets allowed for this contest will be the ones below. Pdfs are at: http://www.pocketpredator.com/pics/OfficialOPENCLASStargetlime.pdf http://www.pocketpredator.com/pics/OfficialOPENCLASStarget.pdf and http://www.pocketpredator.com/pics/OfficialOPENCLASStargetrandom.pdf Practice and shooting videos can be put up and will count starting now.


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome bill thanks!


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

arg i gota get me a digi cam to shoot some vids so i can enter this stuff with my ugly BB shooter, getting pretty dangerous at 33ft now on those soda cans heh.


----------



## aikidog (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking forward to this, didn't enter previously as the target was not friendly to multiple shots. Too much tearing of the paper. This should be easier at least to tell where the shots are landing. Keep up the most excellent work. By the way, love your pocket predators.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey everyone. Are you preparing for this? I have not,but are some of you? Is anyone fabing special stuff just for this?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

nothing happens when I click on the pdf .


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here it is attached again... maybe something went wrong with the upload...

THIS should be a fun contest!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Got it thanks Bill,Shooting pretty well with your striker so decided to buy a roll of thera band gold so I can keep using it. It should be here in a couple of days and I should have everything finished this end so a few days shooting hopefully.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good deal Hawk. I really do hope some of these guys with their big fancy rigs, starships, slingshot rifles and other stuff get involved. I'd really love to see how accurate they can be with the weapon of their choice!
I know I'm not going to hold back, and I sure hope no one else does either!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

omg i bought a video camera today and now i can enter your contests. this is amazing. thanks for doing these.


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

When can entries be posted?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This is going to be awesome!
I don't have a "sling rifle" or anything, but I'll be using my SEAL Hunter or my soon to be delivered SEAL Sniper, so that's an advantaga all by itself


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes you can post videos anytime you like... and they count!

Good luck guys!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Bill I have a request I would like you to consider,is it possible to change the target colour to a much lighter one, reason when shooting at this target their is so much black ink on the paper it is hard to see where the shots are landing having used one of my faded target sheets as it's running out of ink again. I was able to follow each shot clearly and see where it hit.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

No problem Hawk. Is orange or lime green a better color for you?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay guys this contest is on! The contest ends October the 8th. 
Let's see some videos. Remember the more you post the better your odds of winning a prize even if you don't shoot the highest score.

Hopefully we'll see some people step up with some neat looking slingshot rifles and such... hey we might even get to see someone shoot a much ballyhooed PFS if we're lucky!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i still have time to enter.. cool. i know i wont win, but i need to challenge myself.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> No problem Hawk. Is orange or lime green a better color for you?


Lime would be great a nice light colour if you would please Bill.I have not had time to shoot still but hopefully next week still waiting for the ink for my printer as well.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here it is in lime, and you can get the pdf at: http://www.pocketpredator.com/pics/OfficialOPENCLASStargetlime.pdf


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is another in red, yellow and lime, and you can get the pdf at: http://www.pocketpredator.com/pics/OfficialOPENCLASStargetrandom.pdf


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

look like you should win a teddy bear with that target bill lol ^^


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Excellent Bill thanks I will download tomorrow got to go now working the night shift, last night though yeah.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the multi color. Good visual separation.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well i will get it started here are a couple of entries not enough hits to win but a start, we all have to start somewhere.




 A very on the wire 8 points





 6 points


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

just one more





 7 points


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Printed my targets yesterday. Man, those circles are little! Will start doing videos next week when I should have reliable access to a computer again.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here we go! Finally got to make some competition vids. I think next time I'll start with lighter bands, I'm pretty sure I could've picked up another couple points if my hand wasn't getting tired on the last few shots.





 Score:4




 Score:5




 Score: Another 5




 Score:6




 Score:7


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Anybody else going to play? It's challenging but it will make you a better shooter to try this target. Just shoot at the paper if you want, you're almost crertain to hit at least one








Here's four more from today, three 4s and a 6.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking good Mike... keep up the good shooting!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I was shooting pretty well thismorning so I thought I'd make another contest entry. I really thought I was going to break out with a 9 or 10 this time but ended up with a 6. Maybe I should have taken a second to color the circles.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Mike, I've got to say... realistically if anyone can break 10 on this setup... they're a World Class slingshot shooter.
There's just not that many people who can do it!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Mike, I've got to say... realistically if anyone can break 10 on this setup... they're a World Class slingshot shooter.
> There's just not that many people who can do it!


I consider that a challenge!


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd like to see Dgui enter, throw the target up in the air, and shoot the dots out ... I bet he'd beat us all


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Bill sorry to hijack this thread but could you reply my email sent a few days ago,cheers John


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Maybe I should call this entry Zero. Tomorrow I will put in a better effort.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Those circles are pretty small, huh?
You'll get it! This target is amazingly good practice.


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm having a lot of trouble with this target, even at 33 feet. I've been practicing at 66 feet, hoping that will help me improve. I've got a long way to go before getting 3/3 match heads! Bill, darn you, you've set the bar so freakin' high


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Entry's 2 thru 5. Nothing impressive here. 



 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ytc7rrhqB0 



 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V0FxfLai04


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment, man!
Are you shooting 3/8"? If I hung the target up like you do shooting 1/2" I'd tear it to pieces, I think. Maybe I'll give that a shot, 5 more days to get that "10"!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

M_J said:


> Thanks for the compliment, man!
> Are you shooting 3/8"? If I hung the target up like you do shooting 1/2" I'd tear it to pieces, I think. Maybe I'll give that a shot, 5 more days to get that "10"!


 Yes, 3/8 is what I've been using in all my entry's. Hey,off subject, your video sometime ago about being a sponsor was the reason I am a sponsor now. Good job plugging for the forum.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Sort of back on subject, here is a brief video of a target. I hoped Bill may consider. Or go back to something more universal like the golf ball.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Guys.... I see this is a lot tougher target than I thought it'd be for you. Honestly I thought there'd be a bunch to have shot well already, somewhere in the 80% range, especially someone entering using a slingrifle.
Apparently it's to tough for anybody to even give a try using a slingrifle or the like... which is honestly amazing to me because when I tested all of this out, the target was really easy with a slingrifle and was a decent/formidable challenge with a regular slingshot.

So just enter and do your best... that's all I can say right now, since the contest is already running I can't change the rules up significantly. Right now it doesn't look like there's going to be a big threat from any "high tech" competitors so have at it Guys. Shoot and have fun... the worst thing that can happen is you might get to be a better marksman!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Your right Bill. The challenge will make us better. I just didn't get the time put in to this one that I needed.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Doing my best.
I'm such a head case that I spend all my available free time shooting and don't even think about taking time out to make a sling rifle until it's too late.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, but I don't plan on using a slingrifle for my entry. Been practicing shooting at loads of sub-inch sized targets with a Shrike slingshot (the actual G10 master for aluminum casting) in preparation for a challenge against the guys with slingrifles... hopefully somebody'll show up!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Yeah, but I don't plan on using a slingrifle for my entry. Been practicing shooting at loads of sub-inch sized targets with a Shrike slingshot (the actual G10 master for aluminum casting) in preparation for a challenge against the guys with slingrifles... hopefully somebody'll show up!


Ok, that's it. Making one today!
Shouldn't be too hard to get it down pretty quickly since everything (draw, aim, etc.) is the same every time.
Need to get some more targets, though.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yikes!
First attempt at slingrifle is stunning failure. It seems like I put it together ok but I can't figure out how to shoot it. Shot five shots from 33' and missed the catchbox three times. I have zero experience with rifles (sling- or otherwise) which I'm sure doesn't help.
Sure is fast, though!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Mike, on either of the slingrifle designs I posted, you can also shoot them in the side shooting fashion... just like a regular slingshot. All you have to do is mount a forward handle 90 degrees from what is shown to make it comfortable to shoot... oh and on the second design you might do a little "T" bar on the rear grip as well.
One other small tip for consistency on the 2nd design is to mount a fairly powerful magnet on the top of the rear grip/hold. This makes the ammo come to the exact same point every time, plus can help hold a little when using powerful bands.
After that it just becomes a matter of practice and noting where the shots go... or you can use a red dot device and forget all the mechanics of good aiming technique.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay the contest ends on Saturday, so get your entries in!
So far the high score is 8 out of 15 for the top score... from only three people's entries.

No slingrifle, wrist braced starships or guys with other fancy equipment have entered. Only 3 real MEN unaffected by doubt or fear of failure, using standard slingshots have entered so far....
Every month there's been declining entries and less participation... yet there's been plenty of views and exposure on the world's largest and most visited slingshot related website. As much as I like to support shooting events and the endeavors of competition, it's not looking good for this to continue.

All the talk of online leagues and shooting alluded to in other threads really seems like it would be a failure if the level of participation in a super simple online tournament like this one is an indication. A LOT of talk, _very_ little action.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bill, I hope you will continue. I have not participated, in part due to lack of time and lack of video experience. Having finally found my old slingshot crossbow, I am anxious to make a better one. So I would definitely be interested in another open competition in a month or so. October is looking pretty full right now ... I am heading off to Las Vegas next week for a magicians' conference, and then a walk in the desert. So if I get my gizmo made in November, and then learn how to post vieos, perhaps December would be a good time for me. Now, I am not suggesting that you schedule everything to suit me LOL! But maybe a little more warning would give guys a chance to get prepared. Another possibility would be to have a stick shot competition, or what I would call a pole shot competition, using devices similar to what you have just videoed. Make a few restrictions ... no trigger mechanism, hand held with no leg braces or similar rests, maximum length 4 feet ... something like that. Such devices would be dirt simple for anyone to make, and you might get more guys stepping up just for the novelty. Just a suggestion ...

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## bentfork (Mar 10, 2011)

Bill Hays is right. at time I write this, only been 1400 view and 40 some post in almost 60 days. That only average 20 view a day and is less than 1 post a day on larges slingshot website. not much exposure for open class slingshot competition with only 3 entry. but really, who want to sit around watching guy shoot slingshot over and over on computer video all day anyway? about like watching paint dry. it more fun to be outside shooting slingshot yourself.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Charles there was plenty of warning. This has been announced and known since early August... it's October now.

Bentfork, you're reading the thread now... you don't have to watch the videos, you can post one of your own instead.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a shame, Bill but I understand. If I still had my Saunders WRP I'd shoot that just to be in the spirit of the competition.
The PocketPredator contest has been one of the highlights of the site since you started it. I've always done my best to enter and keep the thread near the top. Unfortunately it seems like me, Hawk and Beanflip are the only ones who can regularly put together an entry. I know we have alot of great shooters on here, I wish more of them were interested in competition.
I was really hoping to win this month! I misplaced my targets and don't have a printer. I'll figure it out and get one or two more enteries in.
Anybody else before this goes away?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Charles there was plenty of warning. This has been announced and known since early August... it's October now.


I take you point, Bill. Still, I hope you do carry on with it.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

I will enter this competition in the next couple of months I've been watching it eagerly this last month or two. I am currently building a full stocked and telescopically sighted slingrifle inspired by you and george's videos. Watching your videos and trying to hit the 1" bulls in my very limited practice sessions I can see how allot of people are intimadated, your shooting skills are rediculously good! I can hit tin cans consistently but 1" bulls arggggggg! Please dont stop doing this competition though please its inspiring to get or try to get to the levels we witness in some of you guys videos.

Rob


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

A sling rifle entry. That would be entry 6. Don't get to excited.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good Job Beanflip!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Absolutely love it Beanflip.
I think I see a shoulder stock in your future!

It's amazing isn't it, how easy a silly stickshot is to shoot?!? A touch more practice, the addition of a shoulder stock, and maybe some sort of added on aiming reference, and I can see you taking this deal to the next level!


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I tried a few tonight (three 4s and a 5):


----------



## bentfork (Mar 10, 2011)

> Billy Hayes say..... Only 3 real MEN unaffected by doubt or fear of failure, using standard slingshots have entered so far....


Billy Hayes not really saying only 3 real men on forum, is he? He not even entered himself yet. But he say he going to enter and "not hold back." Any one ever see someone make contest, make rules, and then enter own contest?



> Billy Hayes say... hey we might even get to see someone shoot a much ballyhooed PFS if we're lucky!


I not know "ballyhooed definition." Here it is: 
A - Sensational or clamorous advertising or publicity
B - Noisy shouting or uproar
Billy really see the little PFS as main rival? He calling out one particular frame only? Out of EPS / KingCat / Hawk / Flippinout -- call out simple PFS? Really?




> Billy Hayes say.... Guys.... I see this is a lot tougher target than I thought it'd be for YOU. Honestly I thought there'd be a bunch to have shot well already


The start of disappointment in entry into his own contest showing.



> Billy Hayes say... A LOT of talk, _very_ little action


I say you talk a lot. You call party and nobody came.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Bentfork, back to your old antics.... look it up and post the definition. You can't really help yourself can you? Make sure you copy and paste as you can't even spell my name right.
Also, make sure you take everything I say out of context some more and misconstrue to your heart's content.

I haven't entered yet because I wanted more entries from others first and was hoping for a slingrifle entry or two to draw a baseline for what I must try and beat.

Far as I'm concerned I think your chosen handle/name is appropriate... now go get "bent".


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

bentfork said:


> > Billy Hayes say..... Only 3 real MEN unaffected by doubt or fear of failure, using standard slingshots have entered so far....
> 
> 
> Billy Hayes not really saying only 3 real men on forum, is he? He not even entered himself yet. But he say he going to enter and "not hold back." Any one ever see someone make contest, make rules, and then enter own contest?
> ...


Come now ... I think you are being a bit harsh. I believe Bill is honestly trying to support the sport, and support this forum. He gets a lot of credit in my book for all his efforts, knowledge and skill. He deserves a lot of praise for starting this series of competitions in the first place, and for offering prizes to the participants. I can understand that he is disappointed in the response this time. But I hope he will continue for a while longer to see if participation picks up.

Bill's skill with a slingshot is very well established. I have no doubt that he could go 10 for 10 on that target ... he has gone 30 in a row on a target that size at the specified distance. I think Bill could quite handily "win" any such competition. In my opinion, the fact that he has not entered this round says nothing about his integrity nor his skill.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, I second what Charles said. Bill has been extremely helpful and encouraging to everyone interested in improving their slingshot skills. I think Bentfork has some issues that can't be solved in a slingshot forum.


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

Bill,

You and Dgui are the guys who inspired me to pick up a slingshot, and who've kept my interest piqued with new goals to work toward. I've enjoyed shooting more than any other pastime during the last few months - which otherwise have been several of the most stressful in my life. Taking breaks to shoot has helped to keep me sane. If I hadn't seen your videos and if I hadn't been so amazed by your shooting, I would never have even given a thought about picking up this hobby. Demonstrating the level of skill someone can achieve, testing equipment on video, posting instructional video, and offering your own money up for contests are far more than most others would do or have done (bentfork, have you?). For anyone who gives you negative feedback, I'm sure there are 10 others who'd prefer to show gratitude for your efforts. Thank you


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Okay the contest ends on Saturday, so get your entries in!


OK I thought I missed it... I hate to make excuses and was really trying to get a starship made, but parts didn't come in (Darn APO ) so since I am a man that doesn't let obsticals get in the way (night entry last comp) I am going to do it with a standard shooter, maybe even a PFS... either way I want to support this comp, because it is a generous thing Bill is doing, and it is something that us shooters should do anyway (especially being worlds apart). its an online way of having a shooting meet, and I will take what I can get since I have no friends (that shoot)









LGD

PM


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I would love to get in on this . . really. ANd I for one sit at night and watch EVERY slingshot shooting video. I search youtube for the word slingshot and sort by most recent. So I enjoy watching people shoot. Next time I will be in on this.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Far as I'm concerned I think your chosen handle/name is appropriate... now go get "bent".


Seconded.
Pretty sure Bill Hays doesn't need to be taking crap from the likes of "bentfork".


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

heres my entery. hope im not to late


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bentfork said:


> > Billy Hayes say..... Only 3 real MEN unaffected by doubt or fear of failure, using standard slingshots have entered so far....
> 
> 
> Billy Hayes not really saying only 3 real men on forum, is he? He not even entered himself yet. But he say he going to enter and "not hold back." Any one ever see someone make contest, make rules, and then enter own contest?
> ...


i have had DISCUSSIONS with Bill in past threads and my opinion is this,his knowledge of slingshot shooting ,making,manufacturing,techniques etc etc can only be held in the highest regard,you son,strike me as being a little boy whos lost his favourite dirty magazine to his older brother,your boring to boot,some of us,myself included like watching the vids on here,thats what were here for,i suggest you go back to the original purpose for your pc ,and watch some more porn.A decent member has left because of the likes a you,your a pathetic little cretin whos punching above his weight with your snidy **** remarks.ive argued a couple a times on the forum,im not proud to do so,but i say it as i see it,unlike you sitting in your bedroom,with ur playboys under the bed and blow up bertha waiting patiently for her hicky an jump jumpy time time.bent fork??? theres a name,do you know what we class as bent where im from?? tell you what google that **** if you can tear yourself away from the redtube.i dont like hi jackin threads to have my say,but you, you little worm comment about **** you aint got a clue about,lmao of all the people to target regarding a slingshot,bill hays!! thats like telling armstrong he,s a bit shaky on a big wheeler,you little mug! i hope the bloke whos leaving has a change of heart,coz he was a stand up guy,unlike you,you little prick.you wanna reply an hit me with your stinging words booo hooo,pm ill be soooo happy to oblige you.

sorry bill

Marcus sr


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You certainly have a way with words Marcus









Ok, enough on that, lets get back to some shooting shall we!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I'm not really any good at hitting paper, that's why I don't go in on this; when I have the money spare, I'll be buying one of Bill's masterpieces. And there seems to be a lot of disrespectful beginners about, I'm sure they wouldn't say such things in person, but it's the anonimity of the internet, which provides the basis for flagrant disregard.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I still have some time to make a respectable entry. A worthy entry in the spirit of this challenge! Tomorrow I will try again.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

uploading now

not great, but is a challenge I will continue

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok I managed to get one in,,,Drats I am much better with 3D targets... didn't do too well, but I know what I need to work on at least


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

well here is an attempt for the comp but i didnt get anything


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Good shooting rule at least you tried and you hit the target..keep going you'll get there









subliminal message for Bill

CUSTOM FLATSHOT!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's my entry. It's not the best I can do, but I'm only going to make one entry and post it now so others have time to beat it.
The official score is *9*. I had another that was an edge hit for 10, but since it was so close and I want to avoid controversy... it leaves the door open for anyone to come along and shoot a higher score!

There's plenty of time left for a slingrifler to come out of nowhere and take it all... I know that my average score when I tested all this out using a slingrifle with no added optics is 10... so someone using an aimpoint or the like should be able to hit higher like up to 15 for 15.
So, bring it on and impress us all, the opening now exists!

I normally shoot in the evening, the wind was blowing, drops of rain distracted me... and my focus was completely split... those are my excuses and I'm standing by them!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

This may be the end of my entries. I just did not take good advantage of the time that was given. To little, to late. I never would have tried a sling rifle before this. I agree that they could be very good weapons. I think I am going to call it quits on development for now. This stray shot (and another off camera) really scared me. I am not willing to risk another one like that.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Bill, nice shooting as always. Thank you for putting the contest on. It's a means of shooting together without being together. Glad to see you getting some rain. I hope it picks up for you. Last but not least, HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah happy B/day Bill


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Slingshots rule said:


> well here is an attempt for the comp but i didnt get anything


 I'm glad you put up a video. Keep shooting.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Getting some rain here in Kansas. I may have to start making that Vector I've been thinking of.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Happy 
Birthday!!!!


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

this is my friends. I hope it counts as a differnt person but here it is. he got 0 like me.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Rastus98?feature=mhee#p/u/0/BJggmm9NcjM


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay!
This one is over.
Excellent shooting by everyone involved. I really appreciate your entries.

I haven't given out all of last months prizes yet (every delay imaginable has been going on) but they should be ready pretty soon and if they're not... then I'll get each person an aluminum slingshot from a shipment that will be sent to me next week. I'll pay the difference to the manufacturer and you'll get your most excellent prize.
Anyway, EVERYBODY who entered this month send me your address and I'll take care of you as well at the same time.


----------



## Tommo (May 31, 2011)

Slingshots rule has already posted my video but here it is anyway


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Okay!
> This one is over.
> Excellent shooting by everyone involved. I really appreciate your entries.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU BILL


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey everyone,

since this challenge recently became part of the shooting practice

of a rather insane german slingshot group, I decided to make a more

"toner-friendly" version of the original..

So here it is:

View attachment PocketPredatorINCHtarget.pdf


Thanks Bill!

Enjoy yourselves, everyone!

kind regards,

Be

First Edit in light blue for a nice little girl  :

View attachment PocketPredatorINCHtarget_Fabi.pdf


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Be, you know you're free to use or modify whatever you need that I've got posted!

Just have fun!

As a sidenote... I too enjoy that type of target, it's really quite challenging...


----------



## FermentedPickle (Mar 7, 2016)

Why is this telling me that none of the videos exist?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

FermentedPickle said:


> Why is this telling me that none of the videos exist?


Because they are all 4+ year old and have likely been pulled from their hosting site.


----------

